# Firewood thieves...gonna be a bad year



## avalancher (Aug 22, 2008)

Last year I had some wood going AWOL, I thought for a bit that I had just not topped off a few ricks, but after a week or two I realized that once or twice a week a few armfuls were going missing. I looked at the tracks back behind the shop and realized that they were not from my trailer or truck.
As far I knew, only two of my neighbors burn wood and neither had a small truck or car like the tracks indicated.
Today on the way into our road, there was a neighbor picking up some Mamossa tree limbs and small trunks left behind from the road clearing crew. He was loading it into his small little car. I stopped and talked for a bit. I asked him if he burned wood last year, and he said he did when he could get the wood, but he refused to buy wood from us "highway robbers". He preferred to just "find" his wood where he could.
I looked closely at his tires while talking and realized that they could have indeed been the tires from behind my shop last year. Not going to accuse him, but I have taken precautions this year. A chain across my driveway, and a motion sensor that triggers an alarm in our house along with motion sensing lights.
What do you all do to protect your crop?


----------



## mga (Aug 22, 2008)

set up one of those cameras they use for hunting. then you have pictures of any activity.

i don't (so far) have to worry about any one stealing wood.....


----------



## saginaw22 (Aug 22, 2008)

GD Scum bags......stealing someones hard work....
cut, split, stacked.......is like stealing money IMHO 
Call the cops and have em dealt with if you can 
getting caught in the act.....would be priceless IMHO


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 22, 2008)

"What do you all do to protect your crop?"
------------------
Watch dog. My flat coated retriever will not attack anyone but she is very territorial and knows when anyone new is around:





She has a fabulous baritone bark but is quiet all day. Best of all possible worlds.


----------



## cruzer (Aug 22, 2008)

my wood is in the back corner of my lot and not very visible from the road. It will be covered with a larger heavy tarp come monday when it gets here UPS. Do you have a dog? Maybe a good time to get one.

Stew


----------



## avalancher (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, we got a good lab and she is very protective of the place. The trouble is she sleeps on the front porch of the house in the summer and really has no way of keeping an eye on the wood back behind the shop, too far from the house. In the winter she sleeps in the house.
She is pretty used to the neighbors coming and going on the road at all hours, and i doubt that she would be alarmed unless it was an unfamiliar truck or car.
I am hoping that the chain across the driveway going around to the back of shop will deter most of the thieves, I doubt anyone would want to pack wood up the steep driveway up to the road, and the motion sensing lights and alarm should let me know if someone is behind there at night.
We will see, but I think it is going to be a bad year for thieves. They just raised our electric rates 20 percent starting in October, not to mention what other forms of fuel is going for right now. I know most of my regular customers are having a fit over my new wood price, 60 bucks per rick for all oak.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 22, 2008)

GSD [German shepherd dog]


----------



## Echo-man (Aug 22, 2008)

You can't see mine from the road and only a few other on my street burn. So, I've never had a problem.

Someone I work with just lost almost 2 face. He cut all day Sunday and dumped the load in his driveway. He went to work Monday and when he came home it was gone. His neighbor said that someone backed a truck into his driveway and loaded it up. The neighbor said the guy was so non-chalant about it, he figured my co worker had given it to him.

Some people are real pieces of :censored: .


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a sign in my front window "Trespassers Will Be Shot, Survivors will Be Shot Again" Oh, and I have 2 Golden Retrievers and then a 1/2 Chow Mix. Nobody Goes un-noticed.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Aug 22, 2008)

Stealing someone's wood is a hangin' offense.

I really like mga's idea of the game camera. NICE!!! 

.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 22, 2008)

Echo-man said:


> You can't see mine from the road and only a few other on my street burn. So, I've never had a problem.
> 
> Someone I would with just lost almost 2 face. He cut all day Sunday and dumped the load in his driveway. He went to work Monday and when he came home it was gone. His neighbor said that someone backed a truck into his driveway and loaded it up. The neighbor said the guy was so non-chalant about it, he figured my co worker had given it to him.
> 
> Some people are real pieces of :censored: .


Stuff like that really chaps my hide. I dont consider anything okay to steal, but the :censored: :censored: :censored: that steal stuff like firewood are the lowest of low. There is nothing worse in my mind than to steal wood that a guy has worked so hard to get, just because you are too lazy to go and get your own. I think that for the most part anyone can locate SOME wood to cut, even if they have to do a little extra to get it. Sure there are going to be some exceptions like the old and crippled, but I am sure that you wont find that they are the ones that are stealing wood. Its always the low life that dont want to get off of their :censored: butts to go and get their own. They just wait until someone does all the work and leaves it unguarded for a minute.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 22, 2008)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Stealing someone's wood is a hangin' offense.
> 
> I really like mga's idea of the game camera. NICE!!!
> 
> .



You know, it really oughta be a hanging offense! Remember the old days if you stole someones horse they strung you up! Stealing a mans horse often meant taking away his livelyhood, not to mention often taking his life away!
Wood isnt any different. We heat our homes, without we would freeze, or families would suffer, and for some of us we would lose a considerable amount of income because of a theft.
String em up! I will gladly donate the rope.
I just might consider a camera, although the local Sheriffs office is a joke. They would probably just say that it was a coincidense that I have someones picture and that wood went missing. they were probably lost and ended up behind my shop at 2AM.
I need to get one of those spike strips behind the shop.......


----------



## Booshcat (Aug 22, 2008)

Two Siberian Huskies..
They do a great job of patrolling and they look fierce enough without even considering the bark.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 22, 2008)

Booshcat said:


> Two Siberian Huskies..
> They do a great job of patrolling and they look fierce enough without even considering the bark.



I love those dogs! Alongside a lab, they are my favorite. One of the most friendly until you dont belong there. Then they can be pretty intimidating!
I might have to get me one of em....


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 22, 2008)

avalancher said:


> He was loading it into his small little car. I stopped and talked for a bit. I asked him if he burned wood last year, and he said he did when he could get the wood, but he refused to buy wood from us "highway robbers". He preferred to just "find" his wood where he could.
> I looked closely at his tires while talking and realized that they could have indeed been the tires from behind my shop last year. Not going to accuse him, but I have taken precautions this year.



Probably for the best you didn't accuse, but he sounds like a likely suspect. In the end, w/o proof, it's hard telling not knowing.

This guy sounds like a piece of work. And speaking of work, I do a hulluva lot of it to get my 6 cords/year. I heat with wood as an economic strategy and try for free or virtually free. I'm able to get my supply because I've developed relationships with landowners, tree service folks, even a firewood guy I gought a 1/2 cord from when I was short one year. Since we heat with a cookstove that will take a real small stick - too small to sell - he lets me take all the small stuff, plus the little butt ends. I have an invite to come to his cutting location and rifle through the waste pile. And this involves a matter of trust, since his supply for sale is close by.

My personal supply is stacked and piled in our dooryard, which our kitchen and livingroom overlook. You's need to have a serious pair of stones and about as many brain cells to attempt to nab from us.


----------



## Lugo420 (Aug 22, 2008)

*"What do you all do to protect your crop?"*

120 lb. American Bulldog! I can't even get the mailman to deliver packages out here. I have to go into town and pick them up at the post ofice. But NOBODY will even think about stealing my wood.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 22, 2008)

Last year was my first time in having wood go missing, but I dare say that this year will be far more likely to happen. Electric went up 20 percent, oil and gas more than that, and our local shop is selling more saws than they have ever seen since the 70's.
I know that some of the areas that I check with are plumb full of folks scrounging up any stick that is laying around, and even in my private areas to cut are no longer safe. If I leave anything that is cut it will be gone when I come back, even in the areas that are gated. For the life of me I cant figure out how the wood takes off when I have the only key to the place.
The local sawmill usually has piles ten feet tall of slab wood, I like to go there cauze wood piles up quick in the trailer. I can usually load my 16 foot trailer in less than an hour over there, but now there are folks actually waiting for the loader to dump slabs so that they can scarf them up.
I have never seen it like this before, makes me wonder what its going to be like this winter when the cold sets in.


----------



## Booshcat (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm wondering if I should load up some rocksalt rounds for the 12 Ga.
I've never seen anything like this either. It's like that fable with the one animal saving food and the other one partying all summer and when winter comes.....:monkey:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 22, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> "What do you all do to protect your crop?"
> ------------------
> Watch dog. My flat coated retriever will not attack anyone but she is very territorial and knows when anyone new is around
> 
> She has a fabulous baritone bark but is quiet all day. Best of all possible worlds.




+1. I used to describe my flat coat's bark as being from the bowels of the earth. She would scare anyone who didn't see the tail wagging.

My current alarm system is a lab, and she's very alert. 

But I'm out far enough I don't really have to worry about it. Good neighbors on either side, nobody in back, and forest too thick to get through without making a racket. Neighbor dogs on one side, too. Rich folks across the street from me who wouldn't deign to walk over here, so no problem there!


----------



## Booshcat (Aug 22, 2008)

Aw come on Mark, rich people aren't that bad, I saw some on TV once and they seemed ok


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 22, 2008)

Blowncrewcab said:


> I have a sign in my front window "Trespassers Will Be Shot, Survivors will Be Shot Again"




Cute, until a prosecutor shows it to a jury to make you out to be a blood-thirsty gun-nut wannabe who was just waiting for a chance to shoot somebody.


I doubt there's any real deterrent value. Not worth the legal risk to me.


----------



## Booshcat (Aug 22, 2008)

I have the same thing on my cellar door window.
Mines small enough though, that you have to be tresspassing to read it


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 22, 2008)

Booshcat said:


> Aw come on Mark, rich people aren't that bad, I saw some on TV once and they seemed ok






Yeah, oddly enough, they're like any other group of people. Some are nice, some are not.


----------



## danrclem (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a 100 lb. named Sam. He knows who shouldn't be here and he'll let them know it. 

I think you should keep the chain down so you'll get a chance to catch him with your alarm system. Make the alarm system so he can't hear it so he'll get a load and you can catch him red handed. I'd love to see him go to jail. 

If it was the guy that you talked to he might not be back. He probably has a clue that you're on to him but then again thieves tend to be stupid.


----------



## Moss Man (Aug 22, 2008)

We have a large pile of dry cut and split by the road, I am shocked no one has touched it. I did lose an antique Peavey that I left out in the open, too bad as it was grand pa's.


----------



## ms310 (Aug 22, 2008)

i have been a little concerned myself, the driveway behind the barn goes right to the wood pile, and i cant see it from the house! I had a guy last week come to the house to buy $20 of firewood paid for it and not only did he take the 2-$10 stacks but he took the 2-$20 stacks also! I asked the babysitter if she ever seen the guy before and she said she hadnt. It kind of p:censored: ed me off because the camp fire wood is the wood ($$$$) i give to my kids for helping.


----------



## A. Stanton (Aug 22, 2008)

My stuff sits far from the road. I like those game cameras they sell for taking pictures of crooks. I hear that if you get one that runs on solar panels, it's pretty economical. If you have to buy batteries, it can be a killer.


----------



## Lignum (Aug 22, 2008)

Had some stolen last year. I read somewhere where a guy placed some .22 construction loads under the bark of some firewood that kept getting stolen. After a while, his wood stopped disappearing. 

If it happens again this year that is what I will do too. Nothing more upsetting than coming home and seeing a car load gone and nobody seen anything...


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 22, 2008)

Lignum said:


> Had some stolen last year. I read somewhere where a guy placed some .22 construction loads under the bark of some firewood that kept getting stolen. After a while, his wood stopped disappearing.
> 
> If it happens again this year that is what I will do too. Nothing more upsetting than coming home and seeing a car load gone and nobody seen anything...



Hope you don't have a poor memory and accidentally pop a live round into your firebox.


----------



## mga (Aug 22, 2008)

Echo-man said:


> You can't see mine from the road and only a few other on my street burn. So, I've never had a problem.
> 
> Someone I work with just lost almost 2 face. He cut all day Sunday and dumped the load in his driveway. He went to work Monday and when he came home it was gone. His neighbor said that someone backed a truck into his driveway and loaded it up. The neighbor said the guy was so non-chalant about it, he figured my co worker had given it to him.
> 
> Some people are real pieces of :censored: .




damn....being from rochester myself i guess i better keep an eye on my wood.


----------



## Lignum (Aug 22, 2008)

woodbooga said:


> Hope you don't have a poor memory and accidentally pop a live round into your firebox.



Not a live round, just the shell casing, and no I do not have a poor memory when it would come to that. Everything that has disappeared has been closest to the driveway and road, the greenest stuff I have.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, I'll throw this story in before supper. Get this:

Last year a "friend" of mine offered to store five truckloads of big mixed hardwood rounds that I had cut up, provided he could split a truckload for himself. I agreed and said that it might be a cold winter and that would be our reserve. And, by early spring, it would be nicely seasoned and ready to burn.

Lo and behold, I was running out of dry wood last March and called him up and asked if we could tap the reserve and split a couple of loads to get through the winter.

Here's what he said: "Well, Edwin, I was running a little short on cash, so last month I split all that wood and sold it to a farmer about 30 miles north of here. It's all gone. I'm sure you can find some more somewhere." :censored:


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Aug 22, 2008)

avalancher said:


> What do you all do to protect your crop?



I have a covered stack that is accessable to anyone that wants to steal urine soaked Cataulpa and soured Cottonwood. I have given up on worrying about protecting it. The best I hope for is they remember where it came from and stay away from the better wood piles.


----------



## The Lorax (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you guys have the alarm mine there?
They are sold in the UK for booby trapping motorcycle sheds etc.
Basically they are a cast metal block that holds a 12g base filled with a small charge of black powder, there is a small metal firing pin that is pulled out and turned 45 deg and attached to a tripwire.
when the thief trips the wire it fires the bp shell and hopefully the thief leaves the scene with a pair of soiled underpants and an attitude adjustment.


----------



## mga (Aug 22, 2008)

The Lorax said:


> Do you guys have the alarm mine there?
> They are sold in the UK for booby trapping motorcycle sheds etc.
> Basically they are a cast metal block that holds a 12g base filled with a small charge of black powder, there is a small metal firing pin that is pulled out and turned 45 deg and attached to a tripwire.
> when the thief trips the wire it fires the bp shell and hopefully the thief leaves the scene with a pair of soiled underpants and an attitude adjustment.



our government doesn't think we're responsible enough to have that here.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 22, 2008)

woodbooga said:


> Hope you don't have a poor memory and accidentally pop a live round into your firebox.



Not gonna do much. 



He's only talking about a construction load. Basically a blank.
<br>
Even with real ammunition, there's nothing to direct the bullet, nothing to hold the gasses behind it and make it move. They pop out, and go maybe a few feet at most. Inside a stove, nada.


----------



## iCreek (Aug 22, 2008)

avalancher said:


> What do you all do to protect your crop?



I protect my wood pile just as I protect my family and other property... *With a GLOCK .40 *


----------



## Echo-man (Aug 22, 2008)

mga said:


> damn....being from rochester myself i guess i better keep an eye on my wood.



This happened out in Newark. Hopefully, they aren't so bold out our way (I'm in Hilton).


----------



## retired redneck (Aug 22, 2008)

Sign on my wood pile same as my shop door,PROTECTED BY ALARM AND 12GA U LOOT I SHOOT, so far no takers.......


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Aug 22, 2008)

:::: DISCLAIMER::::::::
I do not advocate the following I accept NO responsibility for anyone trying the below mentioned suggestion.

there now that's out of the way.. here is my thought... and it sure would be nice... take a couple rounds or splits... drill a pocket into them and fill them with some black powder or some flash powder and them plug the hole but not too tightly... or fill the void with the contents of a rather nasty stink device that when burned produces lots of smoke and a powerful stench...
NOT THAT I WOULD DO THAT OR ADVOCATE THAT...
(but it sure would put a smile on the face):fart: :fart: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Aug 22, 2008)

The Lorax said:


> Do you guys have the alarm mine there?
> They are sold in the UK for booby trapping motorcycle sheds etc.
> Basically they are a cast metal block that holds a 12g base filled with a small charge of black powder, there is a small metal firing pin that is pulled out and turned 45 deg and attached to a tripwire.
> when the thief trips the wire it fires the bp shell and hopefully the thief leaves the scene with a pair of soiled underpants and an attitude adjustment.



LOL , wouldnt that be a hoot ! I dont think these are available for sale here in the states. It resembles a 'man-trap' far to much which is quite illegal. But even if it is not for sale it wouldnt take a great deal to fashion something to work just as effective without causing bodily injury to the night crawler. That is unless he was to fall down or was run over by his buddy getting out of there.

Heh , heh ,heh I can see setting these up with every other piece on the top of the stack conected to its own percussion device. About a foot of slack in the trip should be about right. They just about get it off the stack , it goes off by their hand. They throw it in the air landing on thier car or themself. 

One thing about boiling excrement, it has a smell that you don't soon forget,


----------



## STLfirewood (Aug 22, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> :::: DISCLAIMER::::::::
> I do not advocate the following I accept NO responsibility for anyone trying the below mentioned suggestion.
> 
> there now that's out of the way.. here is my thought... and it sure would be nice... take a couple rounds or splits... drill a pocket into them and fill them with some black powder or some flash powder and them plug the hole but not too tightly... or fill the void with the contents of a rather nasty stink device that when burned produces lots of smoke and a powerful stench...
> ...




I had a friend do this. He kept loosing wood. He drilled a piece and filled it with powder and capped it. It was taken. A couple of days later the cops showed up. They asked him if he was trying to kill someone with his firewood. He said what do you mean. They told them they had a report of a piece of wood that mad a mess of a fireplace that came from his pile. He told them wow thanks for letting me know. Somebody must be trying to get me. He told them he didn't sell wood so if there was a piece of wood like that in his pile it must have been meant for him. Then he asked them how did that guy get the wood from my pile? Conversation ended there and never had a problem again.

Scott


----------



## aandabooks (Aug 22, 2008)

End of two winters ago, I cut a nice oak off a field edge and didn't have time to get it out before the farmer put the crop in. I figured I'd get it in the fall. One morning I get a call from the farmer where I used to cut and he said he'd started on that field the previous afternoon and then went to another field down the road. When he came back by, there was a truck making its way over by the wood. He went and ran them off. I went out the morning he called me and got the wood. He was still combining out the corn.

There were other stacks that I had around that field edge but it was the only one that could be seen from the road. And that was only with the crops down. They must have seen it in the spring and waited all summer for a chance to grab it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2008)

Most thieves are too freakin lazy to steal wood I do have some special
tricks for my other stuff though. Land mines are effective deturents 
for lazy no good wastes of air thieves!


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 22, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Most thieves are too freakin lazy to steal wood I do have some special
> tricks for my other stuff though. Land mines are effective deturents
> for lazy no good wastes of air thieves!


LAND MINES, Remind me to call and have you meet me somewhere if i ever make it to your place. LOL


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 22, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> I had a friend do this. He kept loosing wood. He drilled a piece and filled it with powder and capped it. It was taken. A couple of days later the cops showed up. They asked him if he was trying to kill someone with his firewood. He said what do you mean. They told them they had a report of a piece of wood that mad a mess of a fireplace that came from his pile. He told them wow thanks for letting me know. Somebody must be trying to get me. He told them he didn't sell wood so if there was a piece of wood like that in his pile it must have been meant for him. Then he asked them how did that guy get the wood from my pile? Conversation ended there and never had a problem again.
> 
> Scott


It was probably a cop that stole his wood?


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Aug 22, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Most thieves are too freakin lazy to steal wood I do have some special
> tricks for my other stuff though. Land mines are effective deturents
> for lazy no good wastes of air thieves!





stihl sawing said:


> LAND MINES, Remind me to call and have you meet me somewhere if i ever make it to your place. LOL



if only we could... and we could defend out property by means necessary.. i bet crime rate would drop like a stone.


----------



## shaunbagone (Aug 23, 2008)

I sell some bundles out of my front yard. I live real close to a campground. About 11 pm one night I went out to the truck to get something. No lights on just moonlight. Heard some talking coming from the road so I just stood quiet. Heard some kids talking about taking some wood, I could just barely see them. They walked up and checked my honor system can for money then grabbed a bundle. I took a few steps then they saw me and ran. I jumped in my truck to chase them. Found my bundle in the middle of the road but no kids. They must have taken off thru the corn. Got home and fired a few warning shots with the 410 into the air. Havent had a problem since. Now when I see the same kids walking during the day they wave and say hi. Little sh*ts.


----------



## Scootermsp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Wood Stealin'*

Although I agree with the Hanging, Just remember it would be difficult to articulate in court why you seriously hurt someone for stealing your firewood. Also keep in mind if you did mess someone up there would be shyster attorneys lined up around the block to take your victim's case. My suggestion is to use your noggin and create multiple ways to make it hard to steal so that the effort required to steal your wood is greater than going elsewhere and finding easier pickings. 1. keep it inaccesible to motor vehicles(fences, chains, large rocks) 2. keep it out of plain view to passing traffic 3. Lights! 4. keep it in your bedroom, that way if someone comes to steal it, you now may shoot and kill them.(kindly dispose of their carcass in the OWB)


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 23, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Not gonna do much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly. You can lay a 22 round in a frying pan and all pieces will be in the pan when the noise stops. Basically all that happens is that the case splits and the bullet may move a few inches.

Harry K


----------



## KMB (Aug 23, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Most thieves are too freakin lazy to steal wood I do have some special
> tricks for my other stuff though. Land mines are effective deturents
> for lazy no good wastes of air thieves!





stihl sawing said:


> LAND MINES, Remind me to call and have you meet me somewhere if i ever make it to your place. LOL



+1  

Kevin


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Aug 23, 2008)

mga said:


> set up one of those cameras they use for hunting. then you have pictures of any activity.



Someone might have already mentioned this, didn't read the whole thread, but those cameras do flash. The turd would instantly know that his pic had been taken and by what. You'd just lose your wood AND your camera.

Ian


----------



## Gazdik (Aug 23, 2008)

SOB's....that's taking food out of your family's mouth....I have two lab mixes that are really good watch dogs...but have thought about turning my outside spot light into one with a motion sensor...I think this is something that will get worse with time...Just like stealing gas out of peoples cars..that's on the rise...we need to go back to the wild west...just my 2 cents..

Steve


----------



## Tesen (Aug 23, 2008)

Wood thieves, should be dealt with the same way they used to deal with horse thieves, with rope, lead or with


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 23, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Someone might have already mentioned this, didn't read the whole thread, but those cameras do flash. The turd would instantly know that his pic had been taken and by what. You'd just lose your wood AND your camera.
> 
> Ian





The better ones use infrared. No visible flash.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Aug 23, 2008)

Really... interesting, I didn't know that. Might work then, just camo it up good. 

Ian


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 23, 2008)

Lawyers and law is biased to protect criminals instead of victim.
It is little wonder as; the prerequisites for being a politician seem
to be the ability to be a criminal and not be caught. I like old law,
law of the land so to speak and while I likely would not wish to take
life of some young kid for stealing gas, I would for his father
lifting one of my saws etc. The only reason it happens is; law seems
to care more about other matters than the victimizing of honest citizens.
This may be because, politicians need a way out for doing so! I feel
force should be legal to protect your property from thieves and ?.
I have posted signs at my gate and if you are down at my house 
you are breaking the laws of my land and I am the judge, jury and
executioner of my land. I had a police officer come down my driveway
one time I met him in full cammo asked him if he could read english
and informed him he was breaking law. I don't care if you are a cop,
law is law; I told him I have a phone call me if you need on my property
and then you may not get in the way of my log truck!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Aug 23, 2008)

how about a wireless infrared net cam they have them that just sit there and you can watch and record it on your computer. and if you use the motion sensing lights get one that makes noise when it goes off...


----------



## dolmen (Aug 23, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Lawyers and law is biased to protect criminals instead of victim.
> It is little wonder as; the prerequisites for being a politician seem
> to be the ability to be a criminal and not be caught. I like old law,
> law of the land so to speak and while I likely would not wish to take
> ...



I feel like you, haven't gotten as far as the signs, yet! Did you ever look into how the legal system views your laws?

I'm of the opinion if someone is on my property or in my house uninvited then they have surrendered all their rights! but I'm afraid the British legal system has other ideas.

Cheers


----------



## toddstreeservic (Aug 23, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Lawyers and law is biased to protect criminals instead of victim.
> It is little wonder as; the prerequisites for being a politician seem
> to be the ability to be a criminal and not be caught. I like old law,
> law of the land so to speak and while I likely would not wish to take
> ...



You don't live anywhere near ruby ridge do you?


----------



## JBinKC (Aug 23, 2008)

Even though there is plenty of potential free wood to be had and lots of wood waste around here to make me absolutely ill (they burn large branches in piles all the time around here). There is usually some unprepared fool especially later in the season who has a better idea. I do have some exposure to theft this year as my overflow supply is under the carport and could be easily taken if I am away. Fortunately most of it this recently acquired stash is seasoned white ash and likely the supply I will burn up first before gremlins come out in force.


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 23, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Not gonna do much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






turnkey4099 said:


> Exactly. You can lay a 22 round in a frying pan and all pieces will be in the pan when the noise stops. Basically all that happens is that the case splits and the bullet may move a few inches.
> 
> Harry K



That is what you would think... but there still is shrapnel.

I know of someone who spent a couple of days in the hospital after a blank went off in a similar situation.

A couple of eye surgeries later and he still has a blind spot in his right eye... Lucky to be able to use that eye at all.

Be safe,

Fred


----------



## husky362 (Aug 23, 2008)

*i worked hard for my stuff they can too*

I'm like most of you, i would help other's, be it a load of wood, somthing to eat, or use of a tool within reason, you dont have to steal from me 

i hate a thief, had a new 359 stolen a few years ago with some other stuff ,i'd like to take a few swing's at that guy with a good ol stick in the middle of town, help him remember that saw didn't belong to him,,, thing is they know the cops wont do much to them if they get caught ....the jails are letting them go to cut cost

if i work my a$$ off to have stuff they can too

if you get caught stealing you need a harsh caining by the people you stole from

i think the hangin rope should be used again on certain crime's


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Aug 23, 2008)

I feel bad for a good friend of mine, he has been lit up 4 times in the last 2 months, brand new cordless drill and sawzall kit from milwaukee, about 4 cords of wood and a few catalytic converters, it adds up and with having a 100+ cord pile of wood it isint that easy to hide


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Firewood said:


> I feel bad for a good friend of mine, he has been lit up 4 times in the last 2 months, brand new cordless drill and sawzall kit from milwaukee, about 4 cords of wood and a few catalytic converters, it adds up and with having a 100+ cord pile of wood it isint that easy to hide


Wait a minute. You said 100+ (one hundred plus) cords of wood and that is not an extra zero? If it's over 100 and not 10+, could you post a pic of that gigantic pile of firewood? I'm in shock.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 23, 2008)

husky362 said:


> if you get caught stealing you need a harsh caining by the people you stole from
> 
> i think the hangin rope should be used again on certain crime's




Yep.


----------



## Buckethead (Aug 24, 2008)

Early on we had some firewood go missing. One of the neighbors reported that he had seen some folks loading wood into their Toyota and had scared them off with just a yell. After that we put up some stockade fence and a gate.

We also started putting the "marginal" firewood outside of the gate, by the road. As long as the pieces were small enough to lift they would all disappear within 48 hours.


----------



## tcNH (Aug 25, 2008)

My wood is way out back, so hard to see but everyone knows I cut wood. We have a new addition to the family...an English Mastiff. He is only 6 months old but he weighs over a hundred pounds and walks free all day on our property. So a great pet and a great deterrent. Is it possible on your land to leave a strip of wood with some nails in it where the thief drives, maybe bury it a little ...Maybe a little too sadistic, just an idea. It's pretty sad we have to discuss this topic but I'm sure it's going to happen all over ,the way things are and how people have become


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 25, 2008)

tcNH said:


> Is it possible on your land to leave a strip of wood with some nails in it where the thief drives, maybe bury it a little ...Maybe a little too sadistic, just an idea. It's pretty sad we have to discuss this topic but I'm sure it's going to happen all over ,the way things are and how people have become



I would not do this. I know myself too well. I'd be the guy snared by his own booby trap.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 25, 2008)

My wife wont let me do it but I want to paint my chipper chute
red and put a notice to thieves beside it


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 25, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> My wife wont let me do it but I want to paint my chipper chute
> red and put a notice to thieves beside it





Don't paint it red. Just toss a couple of water balloons full of reddish-brown paint through the chipper while running. Let dry, post sign.


----------



## Junkfxr (Aug 25, 2008)

The Lorax said:


> Do you guys have the alarm mine there?
> They are sold in the UK for booby trapping motorcycle sheds etc.
> Basically they are a cast metal block that holds a 12g base filled with a small charge of black powder, there is a small metal firing pin that is pulled out and turned 45 deg and attached to a tripwire.
> when the thief trips the wire it fires the bp shell and hopefully the thief leaves the scene with a pair of soiled underpants and an attitude adjustment.



There is something very similar sold here in The States. It uses a trip wire and a 12 guage blank and is marketed to campers as an early warning device for bears in grizzly country. Trip flares work pretty good too if it's not so dry that everything gous up in flames.


----------



## strongback (Aug 25, 2008)

Combining a couple of the ideas posted; Instead of the chain across the drive by your shop how about a spike strip? Before he knows what has happened he's sitting in your driveway with four flats.

Unless your going to take my wood out by boat, you'd have to pull all the way up my or my neighbors driveway 150'+ and then haul it out, uphill, by the armload. Not saying it couldn't happen but my first response when "Sampson" (115# Akita) starts barking at night is to let him "go see" while I cover him with a .45. 

He's my first Akita and I can hardly imagine getting any other breed ever again. He ONLY barks 1)To be let back inside after he's done his business and 2) in case of a percieved threat. His "imminent danger" bark (I've only heard it 3-4 times in four years and only twice at night) is enough to make you get out of bed and ready your weapon in record times.

As for punishing wood theives, I say, let the punishment fit the crime. You want wood? Good. Then you will be sentenced to processing live oak/elm crotchwood into a 1 cord/day quota of firewood, with a buck saw, carpenters claw hammer and a 4 pound wedge, for one month per stick of firewood stolen. Too harsh? How about since you apparently don't mind carrying firewood you will be sentenced to having a 50# armload of firewood strapped to your body all day every day until your sentence is complete or your back gives out whichever comes first. Community service? Your sentence is to be issued one limb saw and assigned as the "designated firewood provider" for one elderly shut-in for an entire heating season. I could do this all day.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 25, 2008)

Like the spike strip idea except for one thing. I dang well that the first person to get bit by the spikes will be me. Coming home late at night with a load of wood I will be dog tired and forget the spikes, and end up a victim of my own trap! 
Yeah, I am rather forgetful at times, just ask my wife!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 25, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Like the spike strip idea except for one thing. I dang well that the first person to get bit by the spikes will be me. Coming home late at night with a load of wood I will be dog tired and forget the spikes, and end up a victim of my own trap!
> Yeah, I am rather forgetful at times, just ask my wife!



What is good if ya know where they are coming in is; make a deadfall
about two foot deep that there truck will fall into and get stuck! No
one hurt and trespassers caught or at least there truck which they will
have a hard time getting back:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## strongback (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought about running over your own spike strips too. That would be pretty embarrasing. To remind yourself about the spikes you could simply string a rope across the entrance. It'll make you stop and get out of the truck but won't pose any real barrier to your wood weasel. It will also keep honest any otherwise honorable passers-by who might be tempted by the easily purloined fruits of your labor. 

If you want to catch him in the act you could always go this route.:http://www.roadblade.com/directional.htm That way you could come into the yard, sleepy or not, without a fear of tire damage and even place a reminder for yourself not visible from the street. I like this even better than the spike strip just because the wood weasel wouldn't have his tires damaged irreperably until after he's loaded up his get away vehicle with the stolen goods and unless he's willing to drive down the road throwing sparks from his bare rims he'll be "trapped" with the goods at the foot of you driveway. A made for YouTube encounter if ever there was one.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 25, 2008)

strongback said:


> I thought about running over your own spike strips too. That would be pretty embarrasing. To remind yourself about the spikes you could simply string a rope across the entrance. It'll make you stop and get out of the truck but won't pose any real barrier to your wood weasel. It will also keep honest any otherwise honorable passers-by who might be tempted by the easily purloined fruits of your labor.
> 
> If you want to catch him in the act you could always go this route.:http://www.roadblade.com/directional.htm That way you could come into the yard, sleepy or not, without a fear of tire damage and even place a reminder for yourself not visible from the street. I like this even better than the spike strip just because the wood weasel wouldn't have his tires damaged irreperably until after he's loaded up his get away vehicle with the stolen goods and unless he's willing to drive down the road throwing sparks from his bare rims he'll be "trapped" with the goods at the foot of you driveway. A made for YouTube encounter if ever there was one.



Ah, I like this option! Just imagine how much fun a guy could have after he flattens his tires on the way out before the cops get there.
"Im sorry officer, I have no idea why he is bloody and unconcious! I think he felt so stupid about stealing my wood that he took a chunk of it off the back and beat himself silly with it!"

Yep, gotta find out how much this puppy is gonna run me! Might be worth it just for the entertainment! I havent had the pleasure of walking on anyone with some calks in a long time....


----------



## smoothED (Aug 25, 2008)

strongback said:


> I thought about running over your own spike strips too. That would be pretty embarrasing. To remind yourself about the spikes you could simply string a rope across the entrance. It'll make you stop and get out of the truck but won't pose any real barrier to your wood weasel. It will also keep honest any otherwise honorable passers-by who might be tempted by the easily purloined fruits of your labor.
> 
> If you want to catch him in the act you could always go this route.:http://www.roadblade.com/directional.htm That way you could come into the yard, sleepy or not, without a fear of tire damage and even place a reminder for yourself not visible from the street. I like this even better than the spike strip just because the wood weasel wouldn't have his tires damaged irreperably until after he's loaded up his get away vehicle with the stolen goods and unless he's willing to drive down the road throwing sparks from his bare rims he'll be "trapped" with the goods at the foot of you driveway. A made for YouTube encounter if ever there was one.



Iinstalled a bunch of them at the nuke,they work very well! You can also lock the spikes down for traveling back and forth. The spikes are stainless,very sharp.oke:


----------



## avalancher (Aug 25, 2008)

smoothED said:


> Iinstalled a bunch of them at the nuke,they work very well! You can also lock the spikes down for traveling back and forth. The spikes are stainless,very sharp.oke:



I assume there is some way of preventing the would be thieves from locking them down? Some type of lock that requires a key?


----------



## smoothED (Aug 25, 2008)

avalancher said:


> I assume there is some way of preventing the would be thieves from locking them down? Some type of lock that requires a key?



5/16 Allen wrench, one spike at a time.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 25, 2008)

Man, that would suck, especially in the dark!
I imagine one way to foil the thing though would be to throw some plywood over the thing.
Of coarse, i reckon a smart thief would think of the same thing, bringing me back to square one again....
Havent run into a lot of smart thieves yet though, especially wood thieves...


----------



## olyman (Aug 25, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> I had a friend do this. He kept loosing wood. He drilled a piece and filled it with powder and capped it. It was taken. A couple of days later the cops showed up. They asked him if he was trying to kill someone with his firewood. He said what do you mean. They told them they had a report of a piece of wood that mad a mess of a fireplace that came from his pile. He told them wow thanks for letting me know. Somebody must be trying to get me. He told them he didn't sell wood so if there was a piece of wood like that in his pile it must have been meant for him. Then he asked them how did that guy get the wood from my pile? Conversation ended there and never had a problem again.
> 
> Scott


did either of the cops have a fireplace????? uh huh-------


----------



## smoothED (Aug 25, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Man, that would suck, especially in the dark!
> I imagine one way to foil the thing though would be to throw some plywood over the thing.
> Of coarse, i reckon a smart thief would think of the same thing, bringing me back to square one again....
> Havent run into a lot of smart thieves yet though, especially wood thieves...



Just throw some small brush and leaves over it and it's camo'd. Plywood is the quickest way over it .I don't think this thing would be practical anyway,it's expensive and like a speed bump.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Aug 26, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Man, that would suck, especially in the dark!
> I imagine one way to foil the thing though would be to throw some plywood over the thing.
> Of coarse, i reckon a smart thief would think of the same thing, bringing me back to square one again....
> Havent run into a lot of smart thieves yet though, especially wood thieves...



If they came prepared enough to bring a sheet of plywood they must have been stuck there once before. I doubt an 8 ft sheet of 1/2 inch plywood will support a PU going across a 30" span, 3/4 might. 2 ft deep should be enough to keep the front tires of a 4wd from getting traction. On a cold still night you'd hear them a mile away cursing, spinning the wheels trying to get out before they got caught. I'd have to laugh if I that. Especially when I saw them with the cab of the truck full of ill-gotten booty.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Aug 26, 2008)

*Pit across the Private road*

We dug 2- 4' deep x4' long pit in a private drive we no longer used that was 150 yds inside the property line. We also posted signs and stung a barbed wire fence. The idiots cut the fence and drove in with their dirt bikes headlong into the pit and busted up the bikes. They threatened to sue since we had place a hazard on OUR property and it was not adequately marked, Hogwash. 
Anyway lawyers got their way and WE ended up paying for repairs to their trespassing bikes. Every time we go to property we shoot our guns at targets. When we see a person on the property we tell them we often shoot at anytime and we know where our people are, but we do not know where trespassers are and if they get injured too bad for them.

On another side note: a neighbor got tired of snowmobilers running around his house in circles. He took his rifle and destroyed the engine. He was forced to buy the guy a new snowmobile or face jail.

Just be sure your potential targets or thieves don't turn you into a victim in return.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 26, 2008)

RCR 3 EVER said:


> We dug 2- 4' deep x4' long pit in a private drive we no longer used that was 150 yds inside the property line. We also posted signs and stung a barbed wire fence. The idiots cut the fence and drove in with their dirt bikes headlong into the pit and busted up the bikes. They threatened to sue since we had place a hazard on OUR property and it was not adequately marked, Hogwash.
> Anyway lawyers got their way and WE ended up paying for repairs to their trespassing bikes. Every time we go to property we shoot our guns at targets. When we see a person on the property we tell them we often shoot at anytime and we know where our people are, but we do not know where trespassers are and if they get injured too bad for them.
> 
> On another side note: a neighbor got tired of snowmobilers running around his house in circles. He took his rifle and destroyed the engine. He was forced to buy the guy a new snowmobile or face jail.
> ...


Its sad what our country had come to, the criminals have more rights than the victims.
I remember reading an article about a guy who was seriously injured and sued the homeowner. He was on top of the roof peering down on a woman through a sky light in her bathroom. Evidently she was taking a shower. I guess he got kind of "excited" and distracted. Ended up falling through the skylight and breaking his neck. Sued the woman because of a faulty skylight and won in court. The woman later lost her home because of the lawsuit. The criminal? He got 60 days in jail and a 5.5 million settlement.


----------



## panhead9 (Aug 26, 2008)

A little bit of black powder drilled into the end of one log and strategically placed on the woodpile gets their attention really quick not too much but just enough


----------



## mimilkman1 (Aug 26, 2008)

(Quote) 4. keep it in your bedroom, that way if someone comes to steal it, you now may shoot and kill them.(kindly dispose of their carcass in the OWB)

You got it figured out so even CSI couldn't find ya. 

Kyle


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 2, 2008)

I just had some taken over the weekend. Only about 1/2 a face cord but still it pisses me off. Seems like it happens everyyear.


----------



## Moss Man (Sep 2, 2008)

Some of these stories support what we've been hearing all along....the criminals have more rights than then we do. Discouraging at best.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 2, 2008)

Moss Man said:


> Some of these stories support what we've been hearing all along....the criminals have more rights than then we do. Discouraging at best.



and we are not allowed to protect our property either.


----------



## ms310 (Sep 2, 2008)

*got taken again*

Kids lost $20 in camp fire wood this weekend while we were gone. Someone stole it we keep it up by the road and run the honor system. I starting to think that the honor system my have to go.


----------



## Moss Man (Sep 2, 2008)

As sad as it is, the honor system is risky even in the most remote area. Most people pay, but the few that don't ruin it.


----------



## woodbooga (Sep 2, 2008)

Moss Man said:


> As sad as it is, the honor system is risky even in the most remote area. Most people pay, but the few that don't ruin it.



It'll be a sad day if that happens.  Honor system blueberries are the best!


----------



## Zodiac45 (Sep 2, 2008)

Booshcat said:


> Two Siberian Huskies..
> They do a great job of patrolling and they look fierce enough without even considering the bark.



I have a Siberian huskie/Timber wolf. She's intimidating "looking" and does well as a guard dog. Only barks when somethings not right. When we are in the woods she's very quiet and patrols in large circles. 

In my situation though, my driveway is a dirt road of maybe an 1/8 mile in length. It's posted as private on an huge old elm tree right at the begining. Like some others I use those motion sensing outdoor lights on my barn and garage "attached". Never have had any problems but on the job, up in the woods, we deal with it all the time. On some jobs we'll use gates or doze boulders if we need too leave skids for more than a few days. Still have problems with it though. Someone stealing cut and split wood though.....:angry2: Defo a hanging offence!


----------



## avalancher (Sep 2, 2008)

I bougth one of those motion sensors from Northern tools last week, and installed it this past weekend. it sends a beam across the driveway leading back behind the shop and sets off an alarm in the house. I set it high enough that a dog wouldnt set the thing off. Also installed motion sensing lights as well.
Sure enough, last night the alarm went off a little after midnight. Hauled butt back behind the shop, the lights were on, but no boogers anywhere in sight. could have been a deer, but who knows?
Keeping my pants, 12 gauge, shoes, and a flashlight handy beside the bed from now on...


----------



## bassman (Sep 3, 2008)

this past weekend I was at the father in laws cabin and he has been missing a few trunkloads of wood as the kids like to "borrow" some for there campfires..

As I was driving down his road I saw a car ahead and as they passed i saw there trunk open and some wood piled in !!
I turned around and followed them to there site and got out and asked where they got the wood and they said they brought it from home and that I should mind my own business and f off!!!!!!!
now this is where is all gets better as the wood all had yellow paint on it from me painting the ends of the stacked pile as a way to stop them from taking it.
I said they have 2 choices .
1 they can hand over $50 bucks or 2 I can call the park police and charge them with theft !!
they said all cocky that I have tp prove it so I called the police and showed them our pile of painted wood and they had to return the wood and leave the park.

they also got a $200 dollar mischif ticket .

so paint your wood with some old paint and you can at least prove it's yours.


----------



## tatra805 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Boston is the name, nice to meet you*

.
<------------ look left


last week a guy was knocking our gate asking if we had any hay for sale... 

Our house has a closed front (as do our neighbours so no chance to see what is inside). We never sold anything so it was only a poor excuse to start a conversation.

While talking with the GF he was without hiding it trying to look behind her to see what was there.

I was holding our Mastif, once i got his point i released...

He saw the head coming behind the gate wing about half meter from where he stood and took of running to his car.....   



Our dog would never attack when we are around,not even bark, at most position him between us and the "non trusted" His first reaction is always go and look who it is, he likes good people. But with his 130lbs at 9 months he is quite convincing.

About the firewood, i am keeping all split and stacked inside the fenced part. When cutting trees that i cannot take home immediately i just leave the pieces big enough so they wont fly away. Always worked that way.


----------



## sdt7618 (Sep 3, 2008)

I live on an estuary openning and the local village has a sort of system where if you find wood that has been washed up( and can be whole trees) if you tie a rope around it every one knows it has been taken. On more time now I have had wood taken which has been staked and tied to stop the high tides taking it back out, generally when I have a walk down the river bankyou find the wood so always have a lenth of blue nylon rope in my pocket. Have thought about the Shot-fire round idea. bet it would only need to work once.

However the wood shed is right next door to our neighbours gun dogs kennel so no fear of it being taken without the alarm going up. 

I must agree with everyone here, why should be put the sweat and sometime blood into heating for our families and put up with thiefs. The law is to soft on this side of the big pond and sounds like on the other to.


----------



## MJR (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a Rosie, a 78lb chessie that swims daily and was born to hunt. Her build is impressive. She has a very dark brown coat with beautiful yellow eyes and a bark that will turn heads. The best family dog I have had. She can open the slider door. My stuff out side is very safe. If I can only get her to close the door behind her…


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 3, 2008)

The last time I called the law they acted like the thief was doing me a favor. 
Nonchalauntly " It was just some wood. Why are we here?"
Was so mad at that point I was ready to set him on his butt.

The same reason it is just some candy from a store. 
#### , you useless waste of skin and get off my property. 

It wasn't the idea that I didn't have it anymore. If you want my help ask me in person don't just take it because I have more than you do. I have it because I worked for it.


----------



## The Lorax (Sep 3, 2008)

I would be definately filling a few select pieces of wood with a nice wad of Black powder if it is that common.
Consequences bedamned. Who cares if the thief is injured or dead, they are pretty much a parasite anyway so whats the issue?
and where does it stop? today a bit of wood, tomorrow a car?


----------



## KMB (Sep 3, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> The last time I called the law they acted like the thief was doing me a favor.
> Nonchalauntly " It was just some wood. Why are we here?"



That is not right at all! Obviously there was no appreciation for the hard work you did for your wood.  

Kevin


----------



## johnha (Sep 3, 2008)

bassman said:


> this past weekend I was at the father in laws cabin and he has been missing a few trunkloads of wood as the kids like to "borrow" some for there campfires..
> ... so I called the police and showed them our pile of painted wood and they had to return the wood and leave the park.
> 
> they also got a $200 dollar mischif ticket .



At least the cops will know where to go when your F-I-Ls cabin gets vandalized.


----------



## kubota00 (Sep 3, 2008)

How about a couple of bee hives next to the pile and a sign “danger bees” People see to white boxes and all of a sudden it just too much trouble for a couple of pieces of wood.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Sep 3, 2008)

bassman said:


> this past weekend I was at the father in laws cabin and he has been missing a few trunkloads of wood as the kids like to "borrow" some for there campfires..
> 
> As I was driving down his road I saw a car ahead and as they passed i saw there trunk open and some wood piled in !!
> I turned around and followed them to there site and got out and asked where they got the wood and they said they brought it from home and that I should mind my own business and f off!!!!!!!
> ...





Amazing that these clowns had the arrogance to be smart-ass with you when you and they both knew that they stole it; no remorse at all, huh? That's pretty bad....


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 3, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> The last time I called the law they acted like the thief was doing me a favor.
> Nonchalauntly " It was just some wood. Why are we here?"
> Was so mad at that point I was ready to set him on his butt.
> 
> ...



Reminds me of a story when I was still living in Tulsa. I used to take my dog to a park for a swim every Sunday. There is a sign that says no dogs off leash, but everybody takes their dog to the park to swim. Anyway, there was a cop on a hill about 1/4 mile away and as soon as I let my dog off the leash to swim, he drove his cruiser through the park grass to tell me to get him on a leash. I say fine and proceed to sit at the side of the pond with my dog on leash and decide to wait till he leaves. Well 2.5 hours later he is still on his hill watching me, and I say screw it and leave. The minute I get up to walk away, he drives off. Pissed me off the best thing he had to do was watch me and make sure my dog was on his leash, when he could have been out catching drug dealers, firewood thieves or whatever...


----------



## avalancher (Sep 3, 2008)

bassman said:


> this past weekend I was at the father in laws cabin and he has been missing a few trunkloads of wood as the kids like to "borrow" some for there campfires..
> 
> As I was driving down his road I saw a car ahead and as they passed i saw there trunk open and some wood piled in !!
> I turned around and followed them to there site and got out and asked where they got the wood and they said they brought it from home and that I should mind my own business and f off!!!!!!!
> ...



GOOD FOR YOU!!!!!
nothing makes me more happy than for someone to stick it to a bunch of thieves! Im glad you caught them, and most important made them pay the price for stealing!


----------



## bama (Sep 3, 2008)

I cut up about a cord of ash that I couldn't carry on the pickup and trailer, so I stacked it in the woods in a very rural North Dakota area. Left it there all winter and figured I would pick it up when spring or summer came when I came back to cut more wood from there. 

Well, the good news was that even though you could see it from the road(100 yards), nobody took it. But.....the bad news is that my FIL decided to burn the woods so I could get to my wood better. That ash sure burned nice. There was only a few charred pieces left. I don't blame my FIL. He sure felt bad about it.

Nice to know that I could leave wood in the open up here if I needed to.


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 3, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> Well, I'll throw this story in before supper. Get this:
> 
> Last year a "friend" of mine offered to store five truckloads of big mixed hardwood rounds that I had cut up, provided he could split a truckload for himself. I agreed and said that it might be a cold winter and that would be our reserve. And, by early spring, it would be nicely seasoned and ready to burn.
> 
> ...



Is that lazy POS still your friend?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 3, 2008)

B-Edwards said:


> Is that lazy POS still your friend?


Nope. Haven't seen him in a year. If I did, LOML would divorce me, and I can't afford that.

B-E, that was the worst ripoff (betrayal?) I have ever experienced in all my days of wood cutting. It's unheard of around here for someone to do that, but it happened. Somebody said, "Big Al" must have warped his mind. Poppycock! :censored:

The guy he sold it to must have made at least three trips with a truck and a trailer. Believe me, it was a bunch of wood piled up, and all was seasoned. I have a new buddy this year who's volunteering to help store. Here's a sign I made and put on a stake next to the logs:


----------



## Scootermsp (Sep 4, 2008)

*Nice !!!*



bassman said:


> this past weekend I was at the father in laws cabin and he has been missing a few trunkloads of wood as the kids like to "borrow" some for there campfires..
> 
> As I was driving down his road I saw a car ahead and as they passed i saw there trunk open and some wood piled in !!
> I turned around and followed them to there site and got out and asked where they got the wood and they said they brought it from home and that I should mind my own business and f off!!!!!!!
> ...



Good for you BUT, you should have NEVER given them the option of paying for it after the way they spoke to you....next time just call the cops. It might also help you out to get aquainted with the park police. If the police know you (bring some coffee by once in a while) they will remember you as the guy with the yellow painted wood and will be more likely to see if your wood is being stolen.


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 4, 2008)

bassman said:


> this past weekend I was at the father in laws cabin and he has been missing a few trunkloads of wood as the kids like to "borrow" some for there campfires..
> 
> As I was driving down his road I saw a car ahead and as they passed i saw there trunk open and some wood piled in !!
> I turned around and followed them to there site and got out and asked where they got the wood and they said they brought it from home and that I should mind my own business and f off!!!!!!!
> ...




Good idea, painting the ends, taking it one step further, paint the ends that face into the stack and are not immediately visible. Since most crime occurs after dark, they won't know its there, and will make a better breadcrumb for the authorities, or if put out a public notice of stolen wood marked with said color on the ends. Get the community involved in the shaming of the thieves.

If you split your wood with a powered splitter, weld a pattern on your push/foot plate, thereby "branding" your wood. 

Prevention is the key if possible, if someone elses pile looks easier they will move on. A game camera really sounds like the most incriminating method, and other than a few dollars, helps keep the blood pressure down as well.


----------



## danrclem (Sep 4, 2008)

The worst part about people stealing wood is not the loss of the wood. It is bad to lose wood but if somebody happens to catch them in the act they could hurt or kill that person. Thieves have no honor.


----------



## dolmen (Sep 4, 2008)

What with the price of oil I'd say our firewood is of much more value this winter. So if you have nice seasoned timber for this burning season I'd say keep it in your yard.

Its sad fact but some people will be under a lot of financial pressure and may do things that they might not ordinarily do, so don't put temptation in their way. Desperate times call for desperate measaures.  

Cheers


----------



## NC Firewood (Sep 27, 2008)

*haven't read all the forums but...*

what I'd do is take a large drill bit, like one used in concrete, inch or better, take a fat piece of firewood. make sure the bit is long, at least a foot or so, drill in the piece of wood long ways, fill it to the brim with black powder, gun powder, whatever, get some wood putty, put over the hole and sand it even to look natural. have it sitting all nice and pretty easily accessible by the crooks. You'll find out who the locals are when the fire department gets dispatched to a house fire and the chimney is separated from the house. PS I'm really not that cold hearted, just thought it would teach a lesson. sure i'll catch a bad rep from that one


----------



## husky455rancher (Sep 27, 2008)

well i personally think they deserve what they get. whos to say if any random log in the pile has powder in it? as far as you know you knew nothing about it and maybe someone was trying to get you with it. so good thing that guy was stealing wood or that coulda been your house lol!


----------



## Soilarch (Sep 27, 2008)

This hadn't ever crossed my mind yet.

I'll likely never catch them at night. But there's 5 guys living in one house. (We're in college...so between work schedules, class schedules, and social lives there are very few hours when one of us isn't up and milling around.)

I'm a bowhunter. I can see my pile from my upstairs bedroom. (Truth be told I've "harvested" a few squirrels from the window on lazy afternoons.)

I think a 435gr arrow scooting about 270 feet per second would make a pretty good thump into my woodpile. And any suspect would quickly see where it came from. (About a 40 yard shot...could likely pick which log I want to thump as long as I'm awake enough to keep my eyes straight.)



Now, I finally have an excuse to rig up one of those flaming arrows Hollywood loves so much. Problem is....how long before my whole pile goes up in flames???

In reality, we live in a pretty good neighborhood, the two neighbors who can see my pile from their property are doing just fine financially and you can't really see it from the road even though it's only a 80yard shot.

Have a dog, but she sleeps in my room, and she's a 7yo chessie. Fabulous pet, perfect companion breed...not so much the guard dog. She'll put herself between you and a threat...but that's it. Her gray old muzzle isn't going to "CHASE" anything. (She was bred heavily by previous owner...acts/looks much older than she is.)

Ah well, I suppose I'll cross this bridge when I have to. Hope you guys with larger piles have good luck this year. Like most I bet this year will be rough.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 27, 2008)

Maybe if I knew who was stealing it. But not knowing who is going to be putting it in the fire ? nah 

I like the idea of putting some of the rottenest smelling wood in the pile so his ol'lady slaps the dog snot outa him for bringing it in the house and setting it afire. I might never find out who it was but he will sure remember to stay out'a that pile.


----------



## bassman (Sep 27, 2008)

I think if I saw and caught someone stealing my birch I would unload it with my front end loader.

If I was in a good mood I may even tip the truck back over so they could drive it home!!!


----------



## strongback (Sep 27, 2008)

Seeing the black powder filled log idea and the stinky wood idea together gave _me_ and idea. Bore a hole in a couple of marked logs and fill them with a stink bomb of some sort. The possibilities are about endless when you think about it. Everything from dog excrement to pepper spray. This way you can teach the thief a lesson without opening yourself up to criminal prosecution. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## superfire (Sep 27, 2008)

*i markum*

i had a log deck of firewood stolen a couple years back. four days before before i was to buck it up some slimey no good :censored: stole it. the deck had roughly 25 cords of dry wood in there. well after i reported the theft i waited a couple of days and was in the general area and found the :censored: stealing from me again on a green wood deck i just stacked. the sheriff came out and arrested the guy for wood theft. the dumb idiot had all of my wood in his yard(nice split and stacked). i could prove it because of the paint i sprayed on the butts of the logs. the guy said it was normal paint,he did not realize it was a custom made to order paint that i hold a copy right too. he even sol some of it to my neighbor for twice what i charge my neighbor,neighbor felt bad that he got stolen wood. after that most people avoid me and my log and firewood operationz if they are low lifes. i guard my firewood like a dog guards a juicy bone. firewood is how i make it through Oregon winters.


----------



## Lignum (Sep 27, 2008)

superfire said:


> i had a log deck of firewood stolen a couple years back. four days before before i was to buck it up some slimey no good :censored: stole it. the deck had roughly 25 cords of dry wood in there. well after i reported the theft i waited a couple of days and was in the general area and found the :censored: stealing from me again on a green wood deck i just stacked. the sheriff came out and arrested the guy for wood theft. the dumb idiot had all of my wood in his yard(nice split and stacked). i could prove it because of the paint i sprayed on the butts of the logs. the guy said it was normal paint,he did not realize it was a custom made to order paint that i hold a copy right too. he even sol some of it to my neighbor for twice what i charge my neighbor,neighbor felt bad that he got stolen wood. after that most people avoid me and my log and firewood operationz if they are low lifes. i guard my firewood like a dog guards a juicy bone. firewood is how i make it through Oregon winters.



Kind of hard to hide 25 cords of wood!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 27, 2008)

talk about a low life... steals 25 cords? that's not petty theft... at $200 cord that's $5000... doesn't that raise the stakes a bit? more than a petty crime?

what would be good... is have a marked piece... spring loaded when they went to grab it the spring would unload and wham-o. get col-cocked by a chunk of wood and doused with a smelly substance and dye ... make it real easy to find the thief for the cops. but would probably get sued from the thief... I am waiting for the robbers of banks to sue the banks over the exploding dye packs that they put with the money.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Sep 27, 2008)

We always have some problems in the fall. I imagine it's people who have waited too long or are just thieves? My theory is that it's mostly bored hunters who are too lazy to get get out of the truck and hunt Truck hunters we call em. They ride around the back roads see a nice skid of maple logs and hack off a pickup full. Hey Honey, I did'nt get a deer but......... The funny thing is, once one guy hacks some off the skid, it's like a feeding frenzy. I caught one guy and his excuse was hey the skid's already ruined and I didn't do it, soooooo.........


----------



## WetBehindtheEar (Oct 11, 2008)

*Any realistic suggestions?*

This topic has really started to hit home for me. 

I live in a pretty urban area - not downtown Chicago, Milwaukee, Minneapolis or Indiana, by any stretch but there is plenty of foot traffic going past our house. We're in a college town so there are fair number of renters, too.

I'm just getting started into the wonderful world of heating my home with wood and I've got access to lots of free logs (guy across the street is an arborist). 

So my dad & I split up about 2.5 cords of maple this summer and the stacks are sitting alongside our house - some of it runs out about 6' past the front of the house but is at least 15' from the curb. 

So I've been noticing the pile is being 'picked at'... armful here, log there... for the last two weeks. 

Any suggestions? 

I'd love to sit out there with my shotgun in the dark (unloaded) and just wait for the theif to start 'picking' again. The sound of a 12-gauge racking is enough to scare the piss out of many snot-nosed college kids. 

Problem is, I'm in a liberal college town and I'm sure I'd both lose my gun and spend time in the pokey for that. 

Again, any thoughts?
Tony


----------



## leon (Oct 11, 2008)

*fire wood and gotcha*



WetBehindtheEar said:


> This topic has really started to hit home for me.
> 
> I live in a pretty urban area - not downtown Chicago, Milwaukee, Minneapolis or Indiana, by any stretch but there is plenty of foot traffic going past our house. We're in a college town so there are fair number of renters, too.
> 
> ...




Driveway sensors controlling the outdoor lights/ a little surprise shotgun shell round minus the slug or shot(as has been mentioned by previous postings by fellow members on the subject already.) in a drilled hole and seal the hole back up with wood or sawdust and glue.

Or the usual signs on the property edge: 

My dog can make it to the curb in six seconds how fast can you run?

Don't worry about the dog; worry about the owner.


 :agree2:


----------



## E&R_firewood (Oct 11, 2008)

firewood theft got bad here a few years ago . . .most folks in these parts rely on dead and downed trees on public lands (national forest BLM) to supply their firewood . . .a few years ago pine beetles and disease were at a minimum and the previous winter had been unusually mild, so not many trees and lots of people after them . . .anyhow after i had about two cords stolen . . .i began to mark the ends of all my blocked wood with day-glow pink spray paint . . .that seemed to do the trick as the wood could be easily identified, and was therefore no longer desired.


----------



## bassman (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree that a 150 watt bulb pointed at the end of the pile that goes on with motion will do the trick.
I have seen people use a cable and cargo type netting to secure the easy access to piles in back alleys.

but I think the best way is a motion light .


----------



## mranum (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah I'd say a motion and a trail camera. Light 'em up then a pic gets snapped of them while they are distracted.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 12, 2008)

electrified barbed wire.


----------



## wdchuck (Oct 12, 2008)

*Sm**ile*....you are on criminal cameras...


A clear sign like that, would impart multiple camoflage cameras, and be far cheaper than the actual units, and would keep a sober theif guessing. 

If someone is truly cold, it won't matter, and that requires some forgiveness, for that person/family will be willing to pay restitution in the form of help to harvest/process the wood.


I have a pile of seasoned wood/cutoffs, just for donation or giving away. The two cords of prime cherry/ash/oak last year was a bit much and shorted me, but this winter I am planning for it, many will be cold and in this day and age, if I can afford to run a saw, then the less fortunate are welcome to the usable leftovers that don't stack well. 
**Already have one couple that comes and cleans up the under 4" stuff from my place, so I keep my eyes/ears open for other opportunities that would be fitting for them as well.

Thieves are one thing, desperation is another, hopefully the good Lord will help me discern between the two at the given time.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice post wdchuck.

What you do reminds me a lot of the Grow An Extra Row for home gardeners program used by the food banks. Fresh vegetables are the toughest thing for them to obtain. My "extra rows" this year contributed 170# to my local pantry this summer, aiming for 400# next summer. Modest amounts, but it helps and is appreciated, and doesn't take much more labor for me then I'd spend gardening anway.

I'm just old enough to remember the 1970s, and the State would flag scrappier trees in the state forests and issue permits for firewood cutting to thin the forest. IIRC, there was only certain days in each forest the permits were good for, so that there'd be someone on a patrol to make sure non-flagged trees weren't being taken. For all the talk of how many more millions to put into oil assistance this winter, I haven't seen that, and walking our state forests & parks, there's plenty of thinning that would be good. Of course they probably would have to spend five years on environmental impact statements...and a lot fewer people willing to sweat for their heat


----------



## WetBehindtheEar (Oct 12, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> *Sm**ile*....you are on criminal cameras...
> 
> If someone is truly cold, it won't matter, and that requires some forgiveness, for that person/family will be willing to pay restitution in the form of help to harvest/process the wood.
> ...
> Thieves are one thing, desperation is another, hopefully the good Lord will help me discern between the two at the given time.



I agree - I'm not trying to be a total Ebeneezer Scrooge here - in fact, if I were to find someone that desperate, I'd probably give them a pile and ask them to come back in the spring and help me out with some splitting, & stacking.

I'll probably get a trail cam and a motion light - although the neighborhood racoons might keep that light flashing all night. 

But I'm pretty sure it's drunk college kids walking past the house on the way home after bar time and saying, "Duuuuuude let's start a bonfire, maaaaan."

Thanks for the suggestions!

Tony 

_ Sometimes I wonder how I graduated college without knocking a stupid mamas boy kid over the head with a 2x4---


----------



## iCreek (Oct 13, 2008)

*Speaking of cameras...*

I posted this in another thread on being *weird*, (yes I might have a problem with loving my outdoor stove), but I wanted to check out the stove when I am away from the house. So I installed a IR CCTV color camera and a video encoder. The video encoder allow me to setup overlay masks for motion areas (driveway) and/or no motion areas (stove pipe), ftp captured images to an Internet server, and send an email alert out to my Blackberry to view a still shot, I also can view live video streams from any computer. The end result is I can monitor my driveway and wood pile, and just check out my stove every once in awhile. We have no problem with theft of wood as my neighbors are all family, but every once in awhile some random act of crime happens in the rural homes also, or I might want to know who just pulled up in my driveway.


----------



## dolmen (Oct 14, 2008)

Now thats a useful setup, I'd like that but wouldn't know where to start!

Cheers


----------



## Hoping4Heat (Oct 14, 2008)

We got a tiny ceramic dog at the dump and set it on top of our wood pile. Maybe it's time for a more sophisticated security system? We do live on a dirt road and our house is set pretty far back from the road up a nasty driveway. They just cleared 22 trees on our property (towns property our frontage). We ended up with only 3 cords of wood...wonder how that is possible?


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 14, 2008)

small trees? :monkey:


----------



## Hoping4Heat (Oct 14, 2008)

Some were, but there were about 7 huge oak trees...


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 14, 2008)

must have had that rare walking oak....


----------



## dolmen (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

This might be of interest to some on here...


http://www.kotulas.com/webapp/wcs/s...2008phoneNR&cm_ite=P5&state=&hotline=&market=

Cheers


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 21, 2008)

A coworker and fellow firewood dealer lost a cord of wood and a $1600. woodsplitter recently.


----------



## The Lorax (Oct 21, 2008)

And you didn't? Maybe your 8mth old Lab/Rotti has something to do with it?
A good dog is perhaps the best bet for security.
Woodpile dog.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Oct 21, 2008)

My favorite is a sign that reads "ONE of these pieces has dynomite in it. Figure out which one..."


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 21, 2008)

dolmen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This might be of interest to some on here...
> 
> ...



I could be mistaken, but I don't think that's for exterior usage (please correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## TJ-Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

I just had an idea, 

We've had a rampage of thefts last month. several house on our road got hit, mostly whatever they could get out of your car. Last week they hit a house for the 2nd time but this time they went into thier barn and stole all thier tack for thier horses. I have a barn and horses and a large wood pile close by.. 

My idea was to keep a layer of chicken wire over the front of the wood shed and hook it up to the Electric fence for the horses!! 

Think that will deter theives??


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 21, 2008)

*BS Laws...*



TJ-Bill said:


> I just had an idea,
> 
> We've had a rampage of thefts last month. several house on our road got hit, mostly whatever they could get out of your car. Last week they hit a house for the 2nd time but this time they went into thier barn and stole all thier tack for thier horses. I have a barn and horses and a large wood pile close by..
> 
> ...




The sad part is if anything happens to one of these pieces of sh!t, you're the one that will be in deep poop, not the POS that was robbing you. Sometimes these's no sane justice in this world.

Personally, I see absolutely nothing wrong with cutting off a finger or two if someone is caught stealing, second offence should be a hand. I'd be willing to bet there wouldn't be a third offence...


----------



## woodbooga (Oct 21, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> must have had that rare walking oak....



Possibly. I understand that they thrive in the same climate that stump snakes inhabit. 



TJ-Bill said:


> I just had an idea,
> 
> We've had a rampage of thefts last month. several house on our road got hit, mostly whatever they could get out of your car. Last week they hit a house for the 2nd time but this time they went into thier barn and stole all thier tack for thier horses. I have a barn and horses and a large wood pile close by..



Make sure any copper you have is in lockdown. Copper pipe, radiators, and rolls of wire have been growing legs all over and walking to salvage yards.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 21, 2008)

TJ-Bill said:


> I just had an idea,
> 
> We've had a rampage of thefts last month. several house on our road got hit, mostly whatever they could get out of your car. Last week they hit a house for the 2nd time but this time they went into thier barn and stole all thier tack for thier horses. I have a barn and horses and a large wood pile close by..
> 
> ...





Wet1 said:


> The sad part is if anything happens to one of these pieces of sh!t, you're the one that will be in deep poop, not the POS that was robbing you. Sometimes these's no sane justice in this world.
> 
> Personally, I see absolutely nothing wrong with cutting off a finger or two if someone is caught stealing, second offence should be a hand. I'd be willing to bet there wouldn't be a third offence...



as long as you hang that little 'electric fence' sign on the wire somewhere I dont see how they could do anything


----------



## bigjake (Oct 24, 2008)

We had about a cord of wood stolen we were just about done cutting and 
we went to get some lunch gone for maybe 25 minutes came back and everything but the saw dust was gone .Now this was in a subdivision the
people who gave us the wood were not home and nobody noticed people
loading wood .Well from then on we cut and load and if we leave all the 
small wood is with us.our wood pile is hid behind the house pretty good

And the 2 people that live next to me are the ones who cut .and one has a 
wife thats home almost all the time and she carries a 22 .


----------



## avalancher (Dec 3, 2008)

Man, I am so spitting mad! I made a delivery last night, and when I came home I was dog tired.Pulled the truck up alongside my wood stacks behind the shop and went to the house. I had two ricks of all hickory that i was saving for a regular customer, and just went out to load em up to deliver this afternoon. you guessed it, they were gone! 
Who ever took them had to have taken them while I was gone yesterday to make a delivery. I was gone a little less than an hour, and didnt even notice them gone when I came home.
tire tracks tell the story, even though I pulled over the tracks on the way in with the truck and trailer, I found several tracks not left by my rig. There's 150 bucks worth of wood that I will never see again.
The sad part of it is, I am pretty sure it was my neighbor who had to have taken them. He lives on the hill overlooking my place, and he was out in the yard when I was loading yesterday, and the only neighbor who would have known that I was gone.
Kind of a lazy sucker, he waited until late october before starting to get his wood in and he hasnt been burning the past couple of weeks. Now this morning I see smoke coming out of his stack. If I was doggone sure, I would go up to his place and compare the tracks to the tires on his truck.
Man I hate thieves!


----------



## kyle1! (Dec 3, 2008)

I would check out the neighbor for sure. With that short of time it had to be an "inside" job. Take him over some junk wood to gain entrance and start surveying the place before that nice wood is up the smokestack.

Brian


----------



## bama (Dec 3, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Man, I am so spitting mad! I made a delivery last night, and when I came home I was dog tired.Pulled the truck up alongside my wood stacks behind the shop and went to the house. I had two ricks of all hickory that i was saving for a regular customer, and just went out to load em up to deliver this afternoon. you guessed it, they were gone!
> Who ever took them had to have taken them while I was gone yesterday to make a delivery. I was gone a little less than an hour, and didnt even notice them gone when I came home.
> tire tracks tell the story, even though I pulled over the tracks on the way in with the truck and trailer, I found several tracks not left by my rig. There's 150 bucks worth of wood that I will never see again.
> The sad part of it is, I am pretty sure it was my neighbor who had to have taken them. He lives on the hill overlooking my place, and he was out in the yard when I was loading yesterday, and the only neighbor who would have known that I was gone.
> ...



Maybe you need to paint the ends of the wood so it is easier to identify. Nothing special, just a can of spraypaint that would serve as a means to make your wood "different". Match the tire treads to his truck, narrow time frame= circumstantial evidence. Should be enough for a warrant to search the premise. With your wood identified, you would have no problem making a case.

Or you could use UV marking fluid like what you put in antifreeze to show leaks. The neighbor wouldn't even see it to know to hide it.

Bummer on the theft!


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds like you need a 'game-cam'... Set it up in a "bird house" so it's not visible to the thieves.

I've had wood taken twice this year... Once while I was at work, by my neighbor. My wife heard a saw running on the upper property and drove up there. He was cutting log lengths to load as fast as he could. The guy tried to tell my wife it was 'county right-of-way', and he could cut the trees. As she pulled away, she looked in her mirror--he quickly threw the last log length in the truck, and got out'a there.

I probably should have pressed charges--but what a PITA it would be. Cops, paperwork, lawyers... He knows he got busted, and I won't have any more problems... If I do, he'll get both barrels (figuratively).


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 3, 2008)

call the cops... make them put down the doughnut for a change...


----------



## avalancher (Dec 3, 2008)

bama said:


> Maybe you need to paint the ends of the wood so it is easier to identify. Nothing special, just a can of spraypaint that would serve as a means to make your wood "different". Match the tire treads to his truck, narrow time frame= circumstantial evidence. Should be enough for a warrant to search the premise. With your wood identified, you would have no problem making a case.
> 
> Or you could use UV marking fluid like what you put in antifreeze to show leaks. The neighbor wouldn't even see it to know to hide it.
> 
> Bummer on the theft!



I wouldnt even have to go that far to mark my wood, the neighbor splits his by hand with a maul, all my wood has the foot stamps in from my splitter. I cut notches in my foot to make "teeth", making a very distinct markings in it.
I hate to go plowing up there and sling accusations, but I find it hard to believe that he suddenly got some wood somewhere else right about the time mine went missing.
Just got back from Lowes with some posts and a big chain. I already have an alarm that sounds in the house, its one of those cheap light beam alarms from NT, but it doesnt do a lot of good if someone isnt home to hear the alarm.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 3, 2008)

How about a ruse?.. Make it look like you're loading up for a delivery, and drive away. Park 1/4 mile away, and have a friend watch the truck... Sneak back to your place to observe. Seems like the thief is waiting for you to pick through your pile first, thinking you won't see the missing wood.


----------



## avalancher (Dec 3, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> How about a ruse?.. Make it look like you're loading up for a delivery, and drive away. Park 1/4 mile away, and have a friend watch the truck... Sneak back to your place to observe. Seems like the thief is waiting for you to pick through your pile first, thinking you won't see the missing wood.



Believe it or not, my wife and discussed that very same thing last night. As soon as she leaves work she calls me on the cell phone(yes, she has a headset!) and we chat as she drives home. We figured to repeat the same thing that happened last night, I will make a delivery and leave about 15 minutes before she arrives home. She is going to leave a little earlier today just in case the neighbor is aware of what time she gets home, although it varies a lot.
I told her not to confront anyone, if its the neighbors truck behind the shop just snap a picture with her cell phone and call the cops.
Guess we will see what happens.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hope ya catch the sucker red handed!


----------



## nametrux (Dec 3, 2008)

*Thief*

I think you should make a report. Might not be your neighbor. Cops may have other reports of missing wood and can your information to help their case.


----------



## Steve_in_SEMich (Dec 3, 2008)

I use a "Moose" to help watch our stuff (wood/tools/property). Only a 75lb Chesapeake Bay Retriever, but as one of the member's profile indicates, "size of the fight in the dog, not the size of the dog in the fight". Of course, a bad guy could always distract him away from the wood pile by getting too close to my wife......hehehehe


----------



## avalancher (Dec 3, 2008)

nametrux said:


> I think you should make a report. Might not be your neighbor. Cops may have other reports of missing wood and can your information to help their case.



Wouldnt do any good with our local cops. A few months ago I heard some noise up on top of the valley. Some folks from Florida have a cabin up there and they have had some break ins.I went outside, and saw some lights flickering up on the hill by the cabin. Called the cops and waited. Finally a half hour later they showed up and I explained. From my house they watched for a bit and said, "Well, looks like they are gone now." and started to leave.I asked them if they were going to go on up there and they said whats the point, they are gone now.
After they left I ran up the hill on my quad, and sure enough a window was busted out. Called the cops back, and when they showed up they cussed me out, said I could have gotten killed by the intruder. I pointed to my 9mm stuck in the handlebars, and they freaked slap out.The cops told me the next time the cops showed up and I was armed I should emediatly toss my gun on the ground and lay down, I could have gotten shot by THEM.
Last time that I have ever bothered calling the local cops. They didnt even check the house even after they noted the broken window. For all we know the crooks could have been holed up there having a good laugh.


----------



## 04RevX (Dec 3, 2008)

Steve_in_SEMich said:


> I use a "Moose" to help watch our stuff (wood/tools/property). Only a 75lb Chesapeake Bay Retriever, but as one of the member's profile indicates, "size of the fight in the dog, not the size of the dog in the fight". Of course, a bad guy could always distract him away from the wood pile by getting too close to my wife......hehehehe



Looks like Moose and my boy Tanner could be brothers. Tanner's about 85 lbs Yellow Lab. Great dogs!

Good luck avalancher...nothing worse than a thief!


----------



## rx7145 (Dec 3, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Wouldnt do any good with our local cops. A few months ago I heard some noise up on top of the valley. Some folks from Florida have a cabin up there and they have had some break ins.I went outside, and saw some lights flickering up on the hill by the cabin. Called the cops and waited. Finally a half hour later they showed up and I explained. From my house they watched for a bit and said, "Well, looks like they are gone now." and started to leave.I asked them if they were going to go on up there and they said whats the point, they are gone now.
> After they left I ran up the hill on my quad, and sure enough a window was busted out. Called the cops back, and when they showed up they cussed me out, said I could have gotten killed by the intruder. I pointed to my 9mm stuck in the handlebars, and they freaked slap out.The cops told me the next time the cops showed up and I was armed I should emediatly toss my gun on the ground and lay down, I could have gotten shot by THEM.
> Last time that I have ever bothered calling the local cops. They didnt even check the house even after they noted the broken window. For all we know the crooks could have been holed up there having a good laugh.



I would make it my mission in life to see that they were fired.


----------



## avalancher (Dec 3, 2008)

rx7145 said:


> I would make it my mission in life to see that they were fired.


Fired?Not likely. Our sherrif(or at least the one that we had)is in the state prison for running a chop shop, extortion, money laundering, and prostitution.
The one that replaced him isnt any better. Got busted a few months ago for DWI,and is still in office.
Google Newort TN, they call this "Little Chicago" for a reason.
But, on the plus note, if you love to speed, this is the place. I have driven 50mph right through town, passed a cop, and didnt even worry about it. I have never seen any of our local cops have anyone pulled over for a traffic stop.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 3, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Fired?Not likely. Our sherrif(or at least the one that we had)is in the state prison for running a chop shop, extortion, money laundering, and prostitution.
> The one that replaced him isnt any better. Got busted a few months ago for DWI,and is still in office.
> Google Newort TN, they call this "Little Chicago" for a reason.
> But, on the plus note, if you love to speed, this is the place. I have driven 50mph right through town, passed a cop, and didnt even worry about it. I have never seen any of our local cops have anyone pulled over for a traffic stop.


----------



## rx7145 (Dec 3, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Fired?Not likely. Our sherrif(or at least the one that we had)is in the state prison for running a chop shop, extortion, money laundering, and prostitution.
> The one that replaced him isnt any better. Got busted a few months ago for DWI,and is still in office.
> Google Newort TN, they call this "Little Chicago" for a reason.
> But, on the plus note, if you love to speed, this is the place. I have driven 50mph right through town, passed a cop, and didnt even worry about it. I have never seen any of our local cops have anyone pulled over for a traffic stop.



  
In Ohio the sherrif is elected is it the same in TN?


----------



## blackdoggy (Dec 3, 2008)

I haven't had any trouble with thieves yet but down at the local wood dump site every last stick that hits the ground is snatched up before the dust blows off of it :censored: . This time last year there was a pile almost as big as a two story house with pine and mixed hard woods and now I am lucky to find a single log.


----------



## 513leonard (Dec 3, 2008)

avalancher said:


> Man, I am so spitting mad! I made a delivery last night, and when I came home I was dog tired.Pulled the truck up alongside my wood stacks behind the shop and went to the house. I had two ricks of all hickory that i was saving for a regular customer, and just went out to load em up to deliver this afternoon. you guessed it, they were gone!
> Who ever took them had to have taken them while I was gone yesterday to make a delivery. I was gone a little less than an hour, and didnt even notice them gone when I came home.
> tire tracks tell the story, even though I pulled over the tracks on the way in with the truck and trailer, I found several tracks not left by my rig. There's 150 bucks worth of wood that I will never see again.
> The sad part of it is, I am pretty sure it was my neighbor who had to have taken them. He lives on the hill overlooking my place, and he was out in the yard when I was loading yesterday, and the only neighbor who would have known that I was gone.
> ...



A well placed 2x4 with some 16 penny nails drove thru would probably make a thief's day.  just don't forget to move it when you get back


----------



## Vincent (Dec 3, 2008)

@ Black doggy
Thats a consequence of the wordwide depression.


----------



## danrclem (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm lucky that I have good neighbors at least the ones that live right around me. If I had something stolen I wouldn't suspect any of them.


----------



## buzz (Dec 3, 2008)

My dad's shop forklift the gas was missing few times. So we shut the gas valve off unhooked gas line. Filled tank with water and gallon of gas.Next day one of neighbors car would not start. He must worked on it all day.So now we make room to put it inside the shop.


----------



## rx7145 (Dec 3, 2008)

buzz said:


> My dad's shop forklift the gas was missing few times. So we shut the gas valve off unhooked gas line. Filled tank with water and gallon of gas.Next day one of neighbors car would not start. He must worked on it all day.So now we make room to put it inside the shop.



ROFLMFAO


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 3, 2008)

buzz said:


> My dad's shop forklift the gas was missing few times. So we shut the gas valve off unhooked gas line. Filled tank with water and gallon of gas.Next day one of neighbors car would not start. He must worked on it all day.So now we make room to put it inside the shop.



:hmm3grin2orange: 


Works for me!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 3, 2008)

buzz said:


> My dad's shop forklift the gas was missing few times. So we shut the gas valve off unhooked gas line. Filled tank with water and gallon of gas.Next day one of neighbors car would not start. He must worked on it all day.So now we make room to put it inside the shop.



pity ya didn't have anything in there to seize the engine.........


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Dec 3, 2008)

Avalancher, I doubt he will be back before he is out of wood. This should give you time to set things up.

You could say you seen the neighbors truck leaving your place as you came down the road. Probable cause to take impressions of the tracks to match to his tires. If your splitter makes a distinctive mark on the ends you will have him dead to rights if your wood turns up in his wood piles.

Sorry to hear the locals serve no real purpose.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 3, 2008)

avalancher... do you have a welder? if so... why not weld your initials backwards on the splitter toe... then every log will have your initials stamped into it. .. pretty hard to cover that up... and maybe hit the ends with some cheap marking paint... but we all know what we wish we could use... either a pit that when he backs in beside the pile the vehicle falls in...to its frame or a mine and tripwire.... serve the thieving ba$tard right. but then if we were arrested for what we thought then we all would have been locked up...LOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 4, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> avalancher... do you have a welder? if so... why not weld your initials backwards on the splitter toe... then every log will have your initials stamped into it. .. pretty hard to cover that up... and maybe hit the ends with some cheap marking paint... but we all know what we wish we could use... either a pit that when he backs in beside the pile the vehicle falls in...to its frame or a mine and tripwire.... serve the thieving ba$tard right. but then if we were arrested for what we thought then we all would have been locked up...LOL



Who is thinking!


----------



## jburlingham (Dec 4, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> avalancher... do you have a welder? if so... why not weld your initials backwards on the splitter toe... then every log will have your initials stamped into it. .. pretty hard to cover that up... and maybe hit the ends with some cheap marking paint... but we all know what we wish we could use... either a pit that when he backs in beside the pile the vehicle falls in...to its frame or a mine and tripwire.... serve the thieving ba$tard right. but then if we were arrested for what we thought then we all would have been locked up...LOL



Now that is a cool Idea!


----------



## avalancher (Dec 4, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> avalancher... do you have a welder? if so... why not weld your initials backwards on the splitter toe... then every log will have your initials stamped into it. .. pretty hard to cover that up... and maybe hit the ends with some cheap marking paint... but we all know what we wish we could use... either a pit that when he backs in beside the pile the vehicle falls in...to its frame or a mine and tripwire.... serve the thieving ba$tard right. but then if we were arrested for what we thought then we all would have been locked up...LOL



Yeah, got a welder, and that is a good idea. There is plenty of room between the teeth on my splitter toe for some initials, and I may have a go at it.
I have started building my second splitter, gathering the parts right now after a good engine came my way, and I will definetly add that to the project.
Good thinking!


----------



## thombat4 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Good luck avalancher...*

Hope this gets resolved soon for you.


----------



## savageactor7 (Dec 4, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> avalancher... do you have a welder? if so... why not weld your initials backwards on the splitter toe... then every log will have your initials stamped into it. ..



That's an excellent idea.


----------



## avalancher (Dec 4, 2008)

thombat4 said:


> Hope this gets resolved soon for you.


Resolved as much as its going to. Got a big chain across the driveway now


----------



## dienut (Dec 4, 2008)

*stealing*

A good idear is to put down tyre spikes below the surface as long as you remember they are there.


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 4, 2008)

avalancher said:


> What do you all do to protect your crop?


tie my pissed off Pit Bull to the pile.........


----------



## southsoundtree (Dec 4, 2008)

*Branding your firewood.*

the splitter that I rent has a few tiny (1/4) spikes on the foot plate to keep the piece from slipping off, leaving an indentation. 

If a person had their own splitter, they could have spikes put on that have their initial(s) on it. this would at least deter the neighbor, if not other thieves. 

It would be like branding a cow, but with firewood.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Dec 5, 2008)

a reg customer called the other day from wears valley and said her firewood was also stolen.:censored:


----------



## avalancher (Dec 5, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> a reg customer called the other day from wears valley and said her firewood was also stolen.:censored:


Hey Trevor, what have you been up to man? Havent heard from you in awhile, thought maybe you fell out of a tree or something!
What the heck are you doing hauling wood clear over to Wears Valley? Thats got to be 50 miles for you one way! Hope they are paying you good.....


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello to you too ed! I've been pretty busy doin some things for the county over here. Some residential as well. You know funny you mention it, Wears Valley is about 50 miles for me, but remember i've worked sevier county for 6 years now and have a lot of regular customers over there. Usually i deliver the wood on the way over there to a tree job or fertilization, etc. That way i really get double pay for the delivery if ya figure one delivery and gettin payed travel to the tree job. Works for me pretty well. Anyways i'm glad i burn firewood, cus it's helpin the power bill here at home lots. Take er ez and hope you're doin great!


----------



## wilburdog1 (Mar 8, 2009)

*log theif*

drill a few logs out put small tear gas pods in reseal place a load away from your main pile were they can get to easy they only steal once


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 8, 2009)

It's funny. As rural an area that I live in, you'd think it would be easy for theives? Not so. It seems like everyone knows everything going on around here. It good I guess cause people watch and know who's done what. No problems telling you either! 

I had a raccoon up in the eves of the house. One evening at dusk, I was able too pop it with my trusty Ruger 10/22 on the way out it's entry point. By now it's getting dark. I take it and trudge down a cell tower road about a half mile at into the side of the road turnround for crow bait. Next day my nieghbor sees me at the post office. She says gosh, "someone" took a dead raccoon down my cell tower road and let it in the woods. I said hmmmm? (as my face colored I'm sure). Want me too get rid of it? No she says the other animals have had at it. I think it was just her way of telling me she knew exactly where it came from! We live about 1/8 mile away and no one inbetween. I just had too laugh at it. Hidden camera's maybe?


----------



## fishercat (Mar 9, 2009)

*funny thing about east Tennessee.*

as much as i miss it and plan to come back,them boys will steal anything and everything.they will here to but i have only had a back pack blower stolen here.

down there i had a lot of stuff stolen.they even tried to steal my motorcycle,fortunatly they only got a couple hundred feet.


----------

